# Bendable French Drain



## 770YardGuy (4 mo ago)

Looking to tackle this 20 ft curved section coming off patio which has soil erosion over time (1st two pic) but has been widen and started to re-grade the area. This challenge is rain water comes off this patio onto the area where the Zoyia grass should be growing and once was. I need to put in a french drain or so my logic goes in order to put more sod down. Ideally it would be on lower expensive side of things with 
1) EZ-Drain Prefabricated French Drain with Pipe https://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-4-in-x-10-ft-EZ-Drain-Prefabricated-French-Drain-with-Pipe-EZ-0802F/202259347 or 
2) 5 in. Pro Series Channel Drain 6° Bend Qwik-Turn Deep Profile Radius couplinghttps://www.homedepot.com/p/reviews/NDS-5-in-Pro-Series-Channel-Drain-6-Bend-Qwik-Turn-Deep-Profile-Radius-Coupling-Gray-PSRC-864/314024361/1( I Like this product but cost would be $600+) and are hard to find in stock anywhere..

Other ideas welcomed


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

A buried french drain isn't going to stop the water from beating up the grass. I would go with the bendable surface drain.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

770YardGuy said:


> Looking to tackle this 20 ft curved section coming off patio which has soil erosion over time (1st two pic) but has been widen and started to re-grade the area. This challenge is rain water comes off this patio onto the area where the Zoyia grass should be growing and once was. I need to put in a french drain or so my logic goes in order to put more sod down. Ideally it would be on lower expensive side of things with
> 1) EZ-Drain Prefabricated French Drain with Pipe https://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-4-in-x-10-ft-EZ-Drain-Prefabricated-French-Drain-with-Pipe-EZ-0802F/202259347 or
> 2) 5 in. Pro Series Channel Drain 6° Bend Qwik-Turn Deep Profile Radius couplinghttps://www.homedepot.com/p/reviews/NDS-5-in-Pro-Series-Channel-Drain-6-Bend-Qwik-Turn-Deep-Profile-Radius-Coupling-Gray-PSRC-864/314024361/1( I Like this product but cost would be $600+) and are hard to find in stock anywhere..
> 
> Other ideas welcomed


Is that a pop-up emitter in this picture? If so, that is also going to add water to this area anytime it rains. Just mentioning it as a forewarning.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Humbert810 said:


> Is that a pop-up emitter in this picture? If so, that is also going to add water to this area anytime it rains. Just mentioning it as a forewarning.


Good eye. If you add a drain system you shoul plumb the pop-up supply line to the new drain to move the (presumably) downspout water going to the pop-up away from the area.


----------

